# What kind of Anubias is this?



## mattmathis (Dec 13, 2008)

Could someone please tell me what kind of Anubias this is?

Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Probably this one:
http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=101C


----------

